# DNA board versus cheaper regulated board



## Silver (7/6/17)

This thread goes out to all those who have experienced both and can explain the difference in normal power mode vaping.

*How do the two types of boards differ on the vape itself?*

By "cheaper" regulated boards I am referring to those sorts of boards found in Mods like the minikin or say the hotcig150 for example.

I know the DNA boards offer some amazing customisation for temp control - *but what is the difference to the vape itself for normal power mode vaping?* And would there be a difference for say 40W and under?

Does it offer better battery life? A more direct vape like a mech? Or more reliability? Whats the benefit from your experience?

The reason I am asking is that I would like to know myself and it may also be interesting for others too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Faheem777 (7/6/17)

Been wanting to ask this for a while now, thanks @Silver. I am keen to find out if it's worth the extra premium getting a DNA mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Been wanting to ask this for a while now, thanks @Silver. I am keen to find out if it's worth the extra premium getting a DNA mod.



Thanks @Faheem777 
Will be watching with you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

Hi @Silver , I have had both and for me I always use power mode. Lets take for example my Loch Ness Envii, for the skyline I somehow feel it has a bit of a delay in heating up and the power mode feels a bit weaker than on my VA Primo Dual. Both have exceptional battery life but my DNA75 seems to heat up the coils just a bit faster.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

The DNA chip has decent charge functionality and balanced charging. 
I know this point can be argued and most people will just pop batteries into an external charger but I have never had any issues charging batteries in a DNA mod.

The DNA mod also excels at temp control but that not part of the question being asked either.

I particularly like escribe and the customisations you can do.
E.g. You can set a volt limit for your battery to cut off. E.g thr default is 3.2 but let's say you want to cut off at 3.6v you can.
Also, I like the preheat function. You can set your coil to do say 50w for 1 second and then go to whatever wattage you have set the mod at.
The preheat is adjustable from soft to hard and from 1 second to 5 seconds.
I also like the fact that you have 6 or 8 profiles (i can't remember) and you can set each one individually.
E.g. 6 tanks or drippers etc with custom builds can be switched between without changing settings. See this as a memory for 6 atties.
I have had no issues with any of the DNA boards I have had but also subjective because some people have had issues eg blown fuse.
The one DNA mod that let me down was a rolo dna 200 that I still have but the issue was the battery cradle and not the board.

I also find that DNA boards do not hum or have that rattle sound that the sx boards do (a faint hum or vibration).

I find the power delivery to be consistent and constant.

I would have to say that escribe is the biggest attraction for me as I have often plugged in and opened the device monitor to see power, temp etc while i vape to get the perfect setup. E.g I had a tank I liked getting a hot vape to start and a hot vape to finish with 10 second draws that was a cold vape to start and a hot to burnt vape at the end on another device.

Also, when I contacted evolve when my rolo broke they actually opened a ticket for me and gave me quite a bit of troubleshooting advice to establish the problem so I was very happy with their support.
Just my experience as I know some people who hate DNA boards based on their experience.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

An afterthought, I've never really used the multi atty settings as it'd been 1 mod per tank for me.
Also a moot point now but when the DNA 200 came out I struggled with devices and the orientation of the screen. Escribe allowed me to chose what I wanted to see on screen E.g amp draw and I could also change the orientation of the screen as well as switch the buttons around.
I see more and more devices can do this now but DNA 200 boards were some of the first I could do it on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> The DNA chip has decent charge functionality and balanced charging.
> I know this point can be argued and most people will just pop batteries into an external charger but I have never had any issues charging batteries in a DNA mod.
> 
> The DNA mod also excels at temp control but that not part of the question being asked either.
> ...



Thanks very much @Christos - much appreciated
Power delivery being more consistent and constant interests me a lot

Reminds me of my MVP2 in a way (my wife uses them now). As Busardo explained when he reviewed them, they have a DC type output - like a flat voltage, not pulsating. They feel "mech like" in a sense. And most other similar devices were like a rattlesnake compared - buzzing away.

Am wondering if the DNA board feels like a flat signal when vaping. Maybe thats why a lot of vapers like it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> This thread goes out to all those who have experienced both and can explain the difference in normal power mode vaping.
> 
> *How do the two types of boards differ on the vape itself?*
> 
> ...


After a couple of glitchy chips (istick Pico & Ipv's) I binned the malfunctioning ones and sold all of the rest, leaving only Yihi 350/450 chips and DNA's in my rotation. For me it was about safety and reliability - and according to PBusardo DNA's/Yihi's are more accurate than most. No Sigelei 213 type-drama.
But I know a lot of peeps who swear by the more cost effective but still decent Chinese chips and sometimes even prefer them. I may have had a bit of bad luck, but it was enough to sway me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Christos - much appreciated
> Power delivery being more consistent and constant interests me a lot
> 
> Reminds me of my MVP2 in a way (my wife uses them now). As Busardo explained when he reviewed the, they have a DC type output - like a flat voltage, not pulsating - mech like in a sense. And most other similar devices were like a rattlesnake compared - buzzing away.
> ...


Yup pretty much sums it up. In escribe you can see a constant voltage being applied to your atty as well as a constant amp draw on the batteries etc.
The pulsating sound and feel even though it happens many times per second, the buzz bothers me! 
I'll take some screen shots tomorrow to show this as I'm already in bed and far away from a laptop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> After a couple of glitchy chips (istick Pico & Ipv's) I binned the malfunctioning ones and sold all of the rest, leaving only Yihi 350/450 chips and DNA's in my rotation. For me it was about safety and reliability - and according to PBusardo DNA's/Yihi's are more accurate than most. No Sigelei 213 type-drama.
> But I know a lot of peeps who swear by the more cost effective but still decent Chinese chips and sometimes even prefer them. I may have had a bit of bad luck, but it was enough to sway me.



Thanks @KB_314 - i suppose you wont remember then, but can you recall the difference in the vape itself? Was it more powerful on the DNA versus the cheaper ones?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> After a couple of glitchy chips (istick Pico & Ipv's) I binned the malfunctioning ones and sold all of the rest, leaving only Yihi 350/450 chips and DNA's in my rotation. For me it was about safety and reliability - and according to PBusardo DNA's/Yihi's are more accurate than most. No Sigelei 213 type-drama.
> But I know a lot of peeps who swear by the more cost effective but still decent Chinese chips and sometimes even prefer them. I may have had a bit of bad luck, but it was enough to sway me.


I've never had a decent balanced charge on a yihi chip. One battery is always 4.2 and the other 4.12 or so. 
Makes my OCD tingle and I have to remove batteries and charge externally and rotate.
I've customised my DNA's to show charge rate and the voltage of each cell when plugged into charge and the voltage is always 4.2 or 4.19 when fully charged on each cell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Yellow line is amp draw and turquoise line is voltage being applied to the atomiser while firing.
Note the straight line which is the consistency um taking about with no pulsing.
Also the lines at the top are the voltage of the battery and you can see the battery voltage drop under load and perform almost linear.
Better screen capture may follow tomorrow as It was cold in the study!



Edit: also note the voltage of each cell in the left. 3.96, 3.96 and 3.95.
That's some very decent balanced discharging hapenning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (7/6/17)

I have both the DNA 200 and DNA 250 equipped mods and the vape i get from them is reliable, consistent, and with the board's high efficiency, better battery life. Cell balanced charging is a major pro as well as u don't have to constantly remove the batteries. I can honestly say, i will only buy DNA mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @KB_314 - i suppose you wont remember then, but can you recall the difference in the vape itself? Was it more powerful on the DNA versus the cheaper ones?


Personally, I didn't notice the DNA being more powerful. It was smoother in TC though. But I don't spend much time in TC.
I do find that my Yihi chips "hit harder" than my DNA's.
But the best I've ever experienced in terms of power delivery was an old Provari - awesome 20W  Almost like a mech and you could not tell that the battery level was dropping until the very last vape. I'm tagging @Andre to see if he has since experienced better power delivery on a regulated mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Personally, I didn't notice the DNA being more powerful. It was smoother in TC though. But I don't spend much time in TC.
> I do find that my Yihi chips "hit harder" than my DNA's.
> But the best I've ever experienced in terms of power delivery was an old Provari - awesome 20W  Almost like a mech and you could not tell that the battery level was dropping until the very last vape. I'm tagging @Andre to see if he has since experienced better power delivery on a regulated mod


The yihi chips have the advantage of powerful, powerful +, standard and soft "preheat" function which is easily changed from the mod screen.
I could do a lot from the yihi chips menu system but I found their software on pc to be archaic and bad English! Wasn't clear where anything was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> I've never had a decent balanced charge on a yihi chip. One battery is always 4.2 and the other 4.12 or so.
> Makes my OCD tingle and I have to remove batteries and charge externally and rotate.
> I've customised my DNA's to show charge rate and the voltage of each cell when plugged into charge and the voltage is always 4.2 or 4.19 when fully charged on each cell.


I only have one dual battery yihi (Q Mini) and tbh I've only ever charged the batteries externally - but will try a USB charge and report back.
I have a DNA200 where I cannot quite get the battery settings right - so it's only able to charge to 99% and since messing with the settings it's never read 100%. Makes me want to kill myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> The yihi chips have the advantage of powerful, powerful +, standard and soft "preheat" function which is easily changed from the mod screen.
> I could do a lot from the yihi chips menu system but I found their software on pc to be archaic and bad English! Wasn't clear where anything was.


Yep the software is hideous. Nothing like escribe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (7/6/17)

AlphaDog said:


> I have both the DNA 200 and DNA 250 equipped mods and the vape i get from them is reliable, consistent, and with the board's high efficiency, better battery life. Cell balanced charging is a major pro as well as u don't have to constantly remove the batteries. I can honestly say, i will only buy DNA mods.


Just be weary of the lipo equipped mods though, as finding a compatible replacement is very difficult as the various vape shops don't usually stock the original battery packs for ur specific mod. The Therion, in my opinion, is fantastic and it takes dual 18650s. So go for that.


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

You guys bashing the yihi software are making me think twice about the VA Knight..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> I only have one dual battery yihi (Q Mini) and tbh I've only ever charged the batteries externally - but will try a USB charge and report back.
> I have a DNA200 where I cannot quite get the battery settings right - so it's only able to charge to 99% and since messing with the settings it's never read 100%. Makes me want to kill myself


If you use the LG turds, the mah rating is 3000. A quick Google will tell you to use them at 2960mah I think our somewhere close to there. I had that issue on the rolo and used a battery file I downloaded.
Also, if you take the mod off charge as soon as it's done (for me anyways) it's 100%. If I leave overnight it's usually 97 to 99%.

I suspect it has to do with the board cutting off any trickle charge but the screen remains on while a usb plug is inserted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> You guys bashing the yihi software are making me think twice about the VA Knight..


You don't need the software as it has Bluetooth. 
Only issue is that the app only works with apple so far with an android version promised but never materialised. 
The yihi is also easily customised directly on the mod and doesn't need a pc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> You don't need the software as it has Bluetooth.
> Only issue is that the app only works with apple so far with an android version promised but never materialised.
> The yihi is also easily customised directly on the mod and doesn't need a pc.


Hmm..guess i'll have to make space for the VA Knight as soon as i see a carbin black one.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

I think I need to change my signature to "derailer of threads" as @Silver's original question is not being discussed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/17)

Had a few mods in my time but I never delve into technicalities and just go on gut feel... I pretty much only have YiHi and DNA's left that I use. Personally if I had to choose only one I would probably take the YiHi chips because I don't need to plug them into a computer and use really complicated software to alter them... that being said I use my DNA's mostly because that's what the Billet Box's have in them and my Wapari's are DNA75's and DNA60's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Hmm..guess i'll have to make space for the VA Knight as soon as i see a carbin black one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Sold out today. There were 2 silver beasts available about an hour ago. 
Carbon black with silver face plate. ..


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> Sold out today. There were 2 silver beasts available about an hour ago.
> Carbon black with silver face plate. ..


WHERE!?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314 (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> You guys bashing the yihi software are making me think twice about the VA Knight..


Get the Knight  After you have tuned in your settings things are great. Not nearly as customizable as a DNA and if you spend your life on escribe... you won't on the yihi software because asides from Chinglish, there isn't all that much to do. But you can fine-tune a vape _on power mode_ even more than you can on a DNA. With the swipe of your finger. On your iPhone. Which is just awesome. Once

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> WHERE!?


Still 2 available. 
http://viciousantonline.com/product/knight-silver-beast/
Look at the other colours before clicking buy!


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Get the Knight  After you have tuned in your settings things are great. Not nearly as customizable as a DNA and if you spend your life on escribe... you won't on the yihi software because asides from Chingish, there isn't all that much to do. But you can fine-tune a vape _on power mode_ even more than you can on a DNA. With the swipe of your finger. On your iPhone. Which is just awesome. Once


Just one problem..i am a Samsung person..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> Still 2 available.
> http://viciousantonline.com/product/knight-silver-beast/
> Look at the other colours before clicking buy!


Lol..I was talking about supporting local..like Cloudlounge Vapery who distributes them..


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> Lol..I was talking about supporting local..like Cloudlounge Vapery who distributes them..


They don't have stock though... 
Like 250ft spool of wire I asked for in the who has stock forum and nobody replied.


----------



## Cobrali (7/6/17)

Christos said:


> They don't have stock though...
> Like 250ft spool of wire I asked for in the who has stock forum and nobody replied.



True..but I was looking at the Tiffany blue knight..why did they have to label it Knight ladies!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> True..but I was looking at the Tiffany blue knight..why did they have to label it Knight ladies!?



Tiffany Blue ROCKS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

Cobrali said:


> True..but I was looking at the Tiffany blue knight..why did they have to label it Knight ladies!?


I like the heartbreaker. ...


----------



## GMacDiggity (7/6/17)

Was wondering how a DNA40 would stack up when compared to the cheaper Chinese chips?


----------



## Christos (7/6/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Was wondering how a DNA40 would stack up when compared to the cheaper Chinese chips?


The Chinese chips should be decent as they have had enough time to disect a DNA board and make it seemingly better or a variation of it.
I suspect that some manufacturers use inferior parts etc. To save costs.

You can buy a capacitor for R5 that does the same job as a R300 ceramic capacitor but the lifespan of the R5 capacitor and it's tolerance are a lot less.


----------



## Andre (7/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Personally, I didn't notice the DNA being more powerful. It was smoother in TC though. But I don't spend much time in TC.
> I do find that my Yihi chips "hit harder" than my DNA's.
> But the best I've ever experienced in terms of power delivery was an old Provari - awesome 20W  Almost like a mech and you could not tell that the battery level was dropping until the very last vape. I'm tagging @Andre to see if he has since experienced better power delivery on a regulated mod


Not better, but on par for me is the VT Inbox with DNA75. No power loss towards the end of the useable battery charge. And the battery life is amazing compared to a regulated Pico. I have only used the software on the PC once - to update the board.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Waine (7/6/17)

Thanks for the cool thread, I had the same question on my mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

Am loving all the banter on this thread and find it very interesting

But let me say this 

I still dont see too many folk describing the actual difference in the vape

There have been one or two comments about it being more consistent power delivery
And several on battery efficiency 
And several on balanced charging in the mod.

The rest seem to be on customisation features.

So would you say the vape on a DNA board is better than a "cheaper" regulated board

And I suppose, lets widen it slightly - how about compared to a mech? (Battery sag issues on mech aside)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (8/6/17)

Silver said:


> Am loving all the banter on this thread and find it very interesting
> 
> But let me say this
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say the vape is actually noticeably "better" .
In fact most people will argue it is the same.
I think this is a fine example of the sum of the parts is greater than the sum of the whole.
All the little things added together make it a "better" vape experience and not a better vape.
Im pretty sure most will say it's exactly the same. 

So in summary most people will not see a difference and a cheaper board will do the same thing. 
DNA just does it with style!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/17)

Christos said:


> I wouldn't say the vape is actually noticeably "better" .
> In fact most people will argue it is the same.
> I think this is a fine example of the sum of the parts is greater than the sum of the whole.
> All the little things added together make it a "better" vape experience and not a better vape.
> ...



Thanks @Christos - that makes a lot of sense
I like the way you worded it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (8/6/17)

@Silver also in my mind... a manufacturer who opts to put a more expensive DNA board in their device and not skimp on price is more likely to have a similar approach to the mod itself. 
I'm not saying all DNA devices are better quality or have better finishes that others I'm just saying that the majority of commercial DNA mods are of a better quality and finish that the cheaper devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Anneries (8/6/17)

Ai. I should have listened to the little voice in my head that said "do not go into this thread" but no... I know better.

Now I am looking for a DNA mod... why?! Haha. Thank you @Silver for starting this, my invoice will be delivered shortly for the mod I am about to buy. And thank you for contributers for enabling me...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## therazia (9/6/17)

I've always wanted a DNA mod until I discovered the custom firmware for my Rolo's.

I've tasted quite a few DNA mods and even put my tank on it but didn't really seem to be that different.
I think I was after the fidgeting in the settings and customisation that the DNA offered as well as teh monitoring. All of which I now have with my trusty old Rolo's.

All in all I still believe the benefits of the DNA in total are worth the price but I'm happy with my babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

therazia said:


> I've always wanted a DNA mod until I discovered the custom firmware for my Rolo's.
> 
> I've tasted quite a few DNA mods and even put my tank on it but didn't really seem to be that different.
> I think I was after the fidgeting in the settings and customisation that the DNA offered as well as teh monitoring. All of which I now have with my trusty old Rolo's.
> ...


The rolo DNA was my first proper DNA device. Pity the quality of the mod was imho garbage. 
The rx rolo with the flashed firmware I believe are quite a decent package so in theory if I could get a cheaper board that was supported with external updates by the manufacturer I would purchase. 
I'm am not fond of 3rd party updates as I have used a few over the years and the support is not the same. 
I once was so upset with 3rd party support that I wrote a partial plugin and compiled my own rom for a phone... about 6 years ago before I had a child and I had the luxury of spending time on things that frustrate me. 

I couldn't get the Bluetooth stack to work and only found out a year later that the different countries used different stacks to comply with regulations in certain countries. 
I ended up buying another phone because I enjoyed having my phone connected to my car and the stock rom of my phone was disastrously slow and it bothered me!


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Silver said:


> This thread goes out to all those who have experienced both and can explain the difference in normal power mode vaping.
> 
> *How do the two types of boards differ on the vape itself?*
> 
> ...


Christos gave a clear and concise rundown of some of the great features of the escribe functions,the choices are mind boggling to a tech boob like me . Don't get me wrong I love the variety and that aside I still think the DNA board is quicker and gives a more even vape i.e. the coils heat faster without the pulse that"cheaper"boards sometimes deliver strictly wattage mode speaking.imo.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> After a couple of glitchy chips (istick Pico & Ipv's) I binned the malfunctioning ones and sold all of the rest, leaving only Yihi 350/450 chips and DNA's in my rotation. For me it was about safety and reliability - and according to PBusardo DNA's/Yihi's are more accurate than most. No Sigelei 213 type-drama.
> But I know a lot of peeps who swear by the more cost effective but still decent Chinese chips and sometimes even prefer them. I may have had a bit of bad luck, but it was enough to sway me.


I saw PBusardos' review on the VooPoo Drag with the Gene Chip.A U.S.designed chip that does much of what the D.N.A. offers he claimed in the review. The mod is relatively inexpensive so I forked over my fifty dollars for one and was pleasantly surprised at it's efficiency. I think this bodes well for the future chip wise as my Drag delivers DNA like performance at a fraction of the price.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/6/17)

kev mac said:


> Christos gave a clear and concise rundown of some of the great features of the escribe functions,the choices are mind boggling to a tech boob like me . Don't get me wrong I love the variety and that aside I still think the DNA board is quicker and gives a more even vape i.e. the coils heat faster without the pulse that"cheaper"boards sometimes deliver strictly wattage mode speaking.imo.



Thanks @kev mac - that is helpful


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Anneries said:


> Ai. I should have listened to the little voice in my head that said "do not go into this thread" but no... I know better.
> 
> Now I am looking for a DNA mod... why?! Haha. Thank you @Silver for starting this, my invoice will be delivered shortly for the mod I am about to buy. And thank you for contributers for enabling me...


 A @Anneries I think you will be pleased with your DNA mod.They are great IMO and if you like to tinker around with gear you're in for a good time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Apocalypse Boy (9/6/17)

Kinda off topic, but are these boards available locally, I'l love to try my hand at making a Mod at some point in life


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

Apocalypse Boy said:


> Kinda off topic, but are these boards available locally, I'l love to try my hand at making a Mod at some point in life


You should be able to purchase one directly form evolve for about 90 USD.


----------



## Anneries (9/6/17)

kev mac said:


> A @Anneries I think you will be pleased with your DNA mod.They are great IMO and if you like to tinker around with gear you're in for a good time.



The last part is what I am most afraid of. I love tinkering, sometimes to the point of not recognizing what I started with. But yes, that is MY main reason for looking at DNA.


----------



## KB_314 (9/6/17)

kev mac said:


> I saw PBusardos' review on the VooPoo Drag with the Gene Chip.A U.S.designed chip that does much of what the D.N.A. offers he claimed in the review. The mod is relatively inexpensive so I forked over my fifty dollars for one and was pleasantly surprised at it's efficiency. I think this bodes well for the future chip wise as my Drag delivers DNA like performance at a fraction of the price.


Thanks @kev mac I will definitely look into this chip


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @kev mac I will definitely look into this chip


I saw a vendor stocking these the other day. Just can't find it now for the life of me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Anneries said:


> The last part is what I am most afraid of. I love tinkering, sometimes to the point of not recognizing what I started with. But yes, that is MY main reason for looking at DNA.


If you haven't pulled the trigger yet do yourself a favor and check out the Voo Poo Drag.Funny name aside it is one of the best built mods I own (and I own many) and the programmable download choices are very good.The price (I have seen it as low as 43usd on line) make it the best mod bargain I have come across.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Christos said:


> I saw a vendor stocking these the other day. Just can't find it now for the life of me.


If you can stand waiting a bit I got mine at 3f vape.


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Christos said:


> You should be able to purchase one directly form evolve for about 90 USD.


I have seen a few tutorials on YouTube for building a DNA mod.Most will list where to buy parts for the project.


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/6/17)

This is really making me itch for another DNA device. Gave mine to my dad


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

.


KB_314 said:


> Get Ue Knight  After you have tuned in your settings things are great. Not nearly as customizable as a DNA and if you spend your life on escribe... you won't on the yihi software because asides from Chinglish, there isn't all that much to do. But you can fine-tune a vape _on power mode_ even more than you can on a DNA. With the swipe of your finger. On your iPhone. Which is just awesome. Once


 I agree l love the performance of the Yi Hi boards. I couldn't choose between my Sx MINI Q and my Triade,they both work well


----------



## kev mac (9/6/17)

Christos said:


> @Silver also in my mind... a manufacturer who opts to put a more expensive DNA board in their device and not skimp on price is more likely to have a similar approach to the mod itself.
> I'm not saying all DNA devices are better quality or have better finishes that others I'm just saying that the majority of commercial DNA mods are of a better quality and finish that the cheaper devices.


Totally agree on build quality.Being the impetus sort I could not wait to get my hands on a DNA 200 when they came out so I bought an hcigar VT 200. I had nothing but trouble and it was cheaply made in the rush to market imo.No comparison to my Triade in build quality.In today's market I find the DNA mods are sturdier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## amitgole (18/6/17)

Stopping myself from ordering any more mods but alas!! 

So which one should I go for a Yihi or DNA mod.. which one of these two chips is the better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neval630 (18/6/17)

I use both these devices on a daily basis . I must say the DNA 250 chip for me def gives a very smooth vape . I have owned a couple of DNA mods and always preferred them to the yihi chips ....... until I got my hands on a G class with the sx 550 chip 
For me the g class is in a league of its own with that chip . It's been my daily for the last 3 months or so and I can't get enough of it 

When both mods are lying infront of me I always seem to go for the g class . Amazingly enough I actually feel I get a better taste of the yihi chip . By this I actually use the same atomiser on both mods to taste . Just my 2c 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## kev mac (19/6/17)

Neval630 said:


> I use both these devices on a daily basis . I must say the DNA 250 chip for me def gives a very smooth vape . I have owned a couple of DNA mods and always preferred them to the yihi chips ....... until I got my hands on a G class with the sx 550 chip
> For me the g class is in a league of its own with that chip . It's been my daily for the last 3 months or so and I can't get enough of it
> 
> When both mods are lying infront of me I always seem to go for the g class . Amazingly enough I actually feel I get a better taste of the yihi chip . By this I actually use the same atomiser on both mods to taste . Just my 2c
> ...


I own a q class and love it but that G is just so nice.If I ever buy another mod that's it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (3/8/17)

You know what? I would love to get a DNA board mod. Any one will do, just to experience the quality. But I am so put off VW mods from the cr*p luck I have had with juice leaking into the board or chip causing a malfunction . 

Perhaps a DNA will find itself into my arsenal some day. And I may just be surprised.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (4/8/17)

Waine said:


> You know what? I would love to get a DNA board mod. Any one will do, just to experience the quality. But I am so put off VW mods from the cr*p luck I have had with juice leaking into the board or chip causing a malfunction .
> 
> Perhaps a DNA will find itself into my arsenal some day. And I may just be surprised.
> 
> ...


I own a Lost Tape Triade and attest it is a very good mod.I also have a SX mini qclass and the board is on par with the DNA.If you are the type to go online to customize your Vape then you'll love these types. I might suggest checking out the Voo Poo Drag.At under $40.00 from the China sites it offers the DNA experience at a third of the price.A good way to test drive a high end board before taking the plunge on a more expensive mod.The only thing cheap about this mod is the price, as it is a well built one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

